# WOW qview



## morkdach (Sep 27, 2008)

gona grill up sum buffalo wings for supper tonight so picked sum peppers ta go with em. stuffed some with chorizo & some with creamcheese pig wrapped topped with dried onions & a little bacon bits and into smoker.
Some are penoes,habs,bannanna,& anahiem.
oh yea the 2 in the bowl are small bell peppers stuffed with beef taco mix for my 6 year old grandson he tried a stuffed peno once now hes talking to me again wanted to make these for him


----------



## richtee (Sep 27, 2008)

You been a busy boy!  Looks wonderful!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah, gave my grandson a stuffed jap once.......now these where some bad ones. Bringing tears to me and several freinds.........being the bad papa i am, i let em try a bite.

that was a kodak moment........LOLOL.........he learned his lesson, now he will take only the bacon off of the top........


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

that's a lot of peppers :-) 
Looks good.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 27, 2008)

looks great. hugh. i see some red ones. yum and ouch.


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow looks good. I got some on now.  Will post Q VIEW later.

never tried the red ones, but I have a couple.


----------



## morkdach (Sep 27, 2008)

don't eat the red ones with beer makes ya look stupid oh well been there befor but these come out great i like the chirzo ones the best .


----------



## richtee (Sep 27, 2008)

Bravo!  Pass one over  the red one.... I have bourbon!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 28, 2008)

Those peppers are fantastic. ship some of them to Canada would ya?


----------



## davenh (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice Terry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## minn.bill (Sep 28, 2008)

looks really good could be a meal in themselves


----------

